# Problem accessing the latest GB threads



## parsifal (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm having a lot of problems accessing the latest GB titles I will just tell a bit of a story and see what people think

I want to make an entry for the new GB 33 but cannot even find it though other people have entries under that thread title. its annoying the hell out of me. I have a brand new computer with a brand new operating system. don't know how to drive it properly, so my suspicions are that the problem rests somewhere near there....

Anyway, when I enter the GB section this is what I'm greeted with






A blank screen....which doesn't go away unless I refresh the page repeatedly


After 6 or 7 refresh attempts I finally got this.......






I don't know if its legible, but on this page there are GBs 1-31 visible, at the very bottom of the page it is stated there are a total of 6 pages in this thread grouping...ok......

So I start going to other pages. after repeated refreshes for each page, I find each page is the same as page 1 ...here is an example....it happens to be page 5 apparently....








If you look closely, its page 1 allover again....in other words I cant get past page 1

Ive tried searching for GB 33 using about a dozen permutations of the thread title....it says the thread doesn't exist.


Any suggestions about whats happening.

I was thinking as a short term fix, someone might post a link in their replies to the page I'm trying to get to. that way at least I can get to the page that currently I cant get to. meanwhile I will try and figure out how to drive this new operating system


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 18, 2017)

Michael, keep scrolling down to "Normal Threads" and start a new thread. Begin your thread with <> Enter your topic - WW1/WW2 Over Water. There is a slight glitch in the system and Wojtek is working on it. As you can see, there is a slight change in the program as there wasn't enough interest in WW1 so it will be a split build

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2017)

It's been a problem that has been happening with various parts of the forum over the last months. Usually sorted with a refresh but annoying nonetheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Feb 18, 2017)

problem solved, with the only down side being the egg all over my face

thanks guys much appreciated.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 19, 2017)

No egg, I had the same issue, and reached the same resolution, I just did not understand that no one had yet made groups for builds past 31. It is a lot of scrolling but they are down there!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2017)

One of the glitches I believe we need HorseUSA for

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

